# TIVO Series 2 internals.



## quincy451 (May 7, 2006)

A couple simple questions. 
I have never had either of my TIVO's open. So I ask this question:
How much memory might I find in my TIVO? They are 540's. 
What kind of processor might I find?

Just curious. I know both are limited so it limits HMO development options.
I also know that when you upload a video from some place else into a TIVO you
have to hit a limited number of format options because they are using MPEG2 decoding hardware. 

I had a Matrox 250 card with a daughter card that did that. The base machine at the time was 450 K6-2 with 128meg of RAM. Worked well.

Thanks,
David


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe they have 32 MB RAM, and a Broadcom 7317 integrated MIPS 266 Mhz processor/decoder/USB/other things.


----------



## quincy451 (May 7, 2006)

Well, is there a possiblity of adding more memory.
I know a friend with a series 1 did that years ago.
I have added tivo togo and Galleon and figure
it would not hurt. 

David


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Nope it is not possible to add RAM to the series 2 units.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Galleon runs on your PC, TiVotoGo is just there on the TiVo side.

Series 1s were designed to have 32 MB RAM, but they discovered they could ge by with 16, so made them with 16, and the other 16 spots empty, hence chips could be added. Series 2s don't have the spaces to add memory chips.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I know a couple of folks who have added memory to an S2, but it's not at all trivial and I wouldn't even begin to know how to approach it.

--chris


----------

